# Hello folks:



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm Dan...

Just popped a deposit down on a TT the other day, and can't wait to collect it!

1.8t - 180 Quattro in Black!

Owned a Vauxhall Corsa (first car) for passed 5 years and spent endless amounts of money on it,










Decided it was time for an upgrade and something bit more sensible / grown up and the TT was the one to have!


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome to great forum & a good group of people.

TTitan (Jim(


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

